# Taurus 24/7 OSS Tactical



## coolman1987us (Apr 2, 2011)

I recently bought a 24/7 OSS DS9 Tactical 9mm and im planning on using it for protection while im on foot in the woods. I can find info all day long on the best bullet to kill a person but what about a 400 pound black bear, a 500 pound moose, or even the occasional lynx or bobcat. Obviously 9mm is a small bullet for this task and i realize this but this gun has a 17+1 magazine and i plan on aiming for the face. i cant imagine 17 rounds of 9mm wouldn't do something. anyway im not planning on hunting with this gun but i am in the woods almost every day in the summer and i would like to know that the bullets in my clip will at least turn a pissed off black bear around. what would you guys recommend as far as "best" for this task? thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Aiming for the face of a bear is bad ju-ju, I'd probably go with Corbon DPX or what ever seems to offer the most penetration. Good luck if you ever come across a bear with a 9mm though. You might want to study up on taking game and learn the vital spots.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Which Eagle Lake?
We've got an Eagle Lake on our little island.


----------

